
Unexpectedly benevolent malware improves security of routers, IoT devices - artma
http://www.net-security.org/malware_news.php?id=3120
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10316783](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10316783)

